
Student Suspended for Calling Teacher Fat on Facebook - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/02/01/facebook-free-speech-high-school/
======
veb
"stated that the boy’s teacher was a “fat ass who should stop eating fast
food, and is a douche bag.” "

Nothing wrong with feedback. :-P

It's a bit over the top though. Kid said it on his on Wall, that is -not- the
same as going up to a person and saying the same thing.

He should have just got detention, as a lesson about "not to say mean things".

